# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPMN vs Diagramme d'activit

## naou18

Bonjour,

Quelle la diffrence entre le diagramme t'activit & BPMN  ::ccool:: 
Merci.

----------


## hegros

Un diagramme d'activit c'est un nom gnrique alors que BPMN c'est un nom bien plus spcifique pour les processus d'entreprise avec une notation spcifique en plus. 

C'est une notation qui  priori n'a rien  voir avec UML bien qu'elle ressemble aux diagrammes d'activits

----------


## naou18

ce que cherche c'est la diffrence entre les deux, cot notation , smantique, etc ...
Pourquoi utilise l'un plutt que l'autre, et quand ?
Merci ::ccool::

----------


## hegros

Comme je te l'ai indiqu un diagramme d'activit c'est gnrique alors qu'un BPMN c'est spcifique  des processus d'entreprise.

En gnral tu utilises ce que l'on te dit d'utiliser sinon tu utiliseras un BPMN si tu veux ne modliser que des processus d'entreprise et que les diagrammes d'activits UML te sont trop limits.

Et oui il y a des diffrences dans les notations forcment mais je ne vais pas toutes te les exposer puisqu'il doit y en avoir un paquet, c'est comme si c'tait 2 langages diffrents donc voil le boulot...

----------


## naou18

Merci pour ces claircissements.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Dans le fond BPMN et UML-AD sont tres proches, puisque les 2 font circuler un jeton sur un graphe, et il en rsulte un flux d'activit.
Sauf que UML-AD est plus abstrait, et qu'UML est traditionnellement li a tout ce qui est modlisation/gnration de code & cie.

BPMN est ddi aux processus mtiers, prend en compte les notions d'acteurs et de services, ainsi que quelques constructions assez pratiques pour du BPM (escalations). En plus, c'est plus joli, ce qui lui donne un aspect plus accessible qu'UML-AD.

Historiquement, je pense que BPMN est apparu quand les gens ont eu marre  d'utiliser UML-AD pour faire des processus mtiers  :;): 

Mes 2 centimes.

----------


## naou18

Merci pour vos rponse prcieux,
Pour le moment je n'ai jamais utilis BPMN pour modliser un processus mtier,
cependant j'utilise le diagramme d'activit dans le quel je recense les activits d'un processus mtier et leur enchanement.
J'aurai bien aim avoir une introduction court sur BPMN, 
et un exemple dans lequel on applique les deux approches afin de mieux cerne,
l'utilit ainsi que les avantages et les inconvnients de chaqu'un, et denlever la nuance.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Tu en arrives surement au moment ou tu apprendrais plus en essayant pas toi meme. Installe un diteur BPMN (genre [urĺ=http://www.bonitasoft.com/]Bonita[/url]) et essaie de modliser le meme process que tu as en UML-AD avec BPMN. Tu verras si ca te change grand chose.
IMHO, il n'y a pas de diffrence majeure dans la modlisation, juste BPMN est plus moderne, et les produits qui offrent du BPMN offrent souvent plein de choses en plus (notamment l'excution).

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Les diagrammes d'activit ont beaucoup volu entre UML 1.x et UML 2.0. Je prfre de loin les diagrammes de la seconde dition puisqu'ils permettent justement,  mon sens, de modliser de vrais processus mtier, avec des activits imbriques les unes dans les autres, des vnements temporels (un jeton est gnr  une date prcise par exemple), des gestionnaires d'erreurs (ce qui s'applique autant  la description d'un programme informatique qu' des situations de la vie relle d'une entreprise), etc.

Je me suis intress quelque peu  BPMN et je rejoindrai Mickael_Istria pour dire que l'aspect graphique est moins austre. Toutefois, les diffrences entre les (nombreux) items de la norme me semblent parfois subtiles et donc, paradoxalement, lire un diagramme BPMN requiert peut-tre un apprentissage plus long que la lecture d'un diagramme d'activits UML 2.0 (malgr l'existence d'un mta-modle trs abouti pour ce dernier). Mais c'est plus un sentiment qu'une certitude, comme vous l'aurez compris.

En tout cas je trouve l'initiative BPMN mritoire en ce qu'elle vise  supplanter les traditionnels _flowcharts_ (ou logigrammes en bon franais), qui n'ont jamais bnfici d'une relle norme et sont dcris par une partie des professionnels de l'informatique.

Personnellement, j'ai test les diagrammes d'activit UML 2.0 pour modliser des processus mtier au sein d'une entreprise sans culture informatique et qui utilise plutt des logigrammes basiques (mais abondamment comments). Au final, UML s'avre un bon outil pour dessiner des diagrammes qui :
pourront servir d'outil de communication et de spcification partag avec les collaborateurs non-informaticiens
et qui s'appuieront sur une norme solide (disponible sur le site de l'Object Management Group, comme celle de BPMN d'ailleurs) et pourront rellement tendre (ou initier) les spcifications plus techniques (l'application, les classes, les interactions entre objets, les squences, etc.).

Donc on se retrouve avec un ensemble cohrent, des specs "haut niveau" avec diagrammes d'activits comprhensibles par tous, aux specs plus pousses rserves aux quipes de dev. Quasi toutes les ambiguts (notamment sur le flot de jetons, o il y a moyen de se prendre la tte) peuvent tre leves en se rfrant  la norme du mta-modle UML 2.0 (la "superstructure"). Et a c'est bien.

Par ailleurs, on peut toujours adjoindre au diagramme d'activits un petit diagramme de classes trs simple pour illustrer quelques hirarchies entre objets, qu'il s'agisse de documents, d'acteurs, de produits ou mme, plus abstrait, de procdures.
Exemple : une classe "Contrat" qu'on peut tendre en "Contrat en rgie" et "Forfait" ou une classe "Sales Manager" qu'on peut tendre en "Senior Sales Manager".

Je conclurai ce messages - lequel manque de structure, pour le coup, dsol - par citer la norme UML 2.0. Cet argument vise en particulier ceux qui, comme moi auparavant, douteraient du fait que les diagrammes d'activits UML soient faits pour modliser des processus mtier, en plus des descriptions spcifiques au gnie logiciel :

"_Activities may describe procedural computation. In this context, they are the methods corresponding to operations on classes. Activities may be applied to organizational modeling for business process engineering and workflow. In this context, events often originate from inside the system, such as the finishing of a task, but also from outside the system, such as a customer call. Activities can also be used for information system modeling to specify system level processes._"

Source : _UML Superstructure Specification, v2.0_ (Object Management Group) - p. 306 (section 12.3.4)

----------


## Sophie921

Bonjour, 

je veux modliser les interactions entre un utilisateur et une application mobile, en introduisant les activits faites par cette application. Est-ce que l'utilisation de BPMN sera correcte  savoir que je vais crer 2 pools: pool utilisateur et pool application mobile. ::roll::  . Sinon est-ce que je dois utiliser UML.DA

----------


## aristote2009

Bonjour,

je viens d'obtenir une certification BPMN via un mooc que je conseillerai "CartoPro".
Je poursuis avec le Mooc PILOPRO, ax urbanisation SI, ces deux mooc une fois obtenus dlivrent un DUN Bac +5.
Diplme Universitaire Numrique pour D.U.N.
Je prcise que je suis Architecte SI.

J'ai pratiqu les diagrammes d'activits avec UML2 ce qui m'a bien rendu service.
UML est une norme OMG (Object Management Group) tout comme BPMN.

BPMN comme son nom l'indique permet de modliser des processus mtiers par les mtiers, on peut y adjoindre DMN ( Dcision Model Notation) pour grer des rgles de gestion trs complexes. Il intresse donc les fonctions MOA et AMOA. 

BPMN est assez simple  apprhender et possde plusieurs lments de types vnements ( [Dbut/ Intermdiaire /Fin], [Catch/Throw], [Interruptif/Non interruptif], [Sous processus],etc.).
Plusieurs lments de types Passerelles (dcisions / choix multiples), Passerelles ([exclusives /(donnes/vnements)],[paralles], [Inclusive],[Complexe].
Et enfin des Activits multiples ([Taches],[sous processus], [sp venementiels],[Activits applels] et la posibilit de marquer les activits ([utilisateurs], [script],[service],[rgle de gestion],[message],[multi instance parallle],[multi instance squence]etc.).
Pour rsumer je dirais que BPMN propose une palette trs riche et trs intuitive, et pour concevoir les diagrammes j'utilise le logiciel gratuit BIZAGI. ::):

----------


## Sophie921

> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'obtenir une certification BPMN via un mooc que je conseillerai "CartoPro".
> Je poursuis avec le Mooc PILOPRO, ax urbanisation SI, ces deux mooc une fois obtenus dlivrent un DUN Bac +5.
> Diplme Universitaire Numrique pour D.U.N.
> Je prcise que je suis Architecte SI.
> 
> J'ai pratiqu les diagrammes d'activits avec UML2 ce qui m'a bien rendu service.
> UML est une norme OMG (Object Management Group) tout comme BPMN.
> ...

----------


## survietamine

bonjour, trouvez-vous que l'outil web draw.io est correct pour fabriquer du BPMN ?

Je ne suis pas spcialiste, pas architecte, je veux juste initier une unification des procdures helpdesk de tous nos sites.

----------


## Rhona Maxwel

Bonjour,

Voici un article comparant UML et BPMN : https://www.urbanisation-si.com/proc...-qui-va-gagner

----------

